# للبيع: نوكيا e51 أسود ضمان سيليكوم بكامل أغراضه + الكرتون



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

للبيع: نوكيا E51 أسود ضمان سيليكوم بكامل أغراضه + الكرتون



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

للبيع كما هو مذكووور في العنوان..
نوكيا E51

الحالة: جيدة جداً..
الكرتون بكامل أغراض وضمانه، لم يفتح أو يفك الجهاز..
محدث أخر سوفتوير..

للبيع بأعلى سعر وذلك لشراء E66 أبيض..


للمفاهمة أو معاينة الجهاز:
823 556 0556
فؤاد


----------

